# Teich ohne Technik. Frösche und Mölche



## caibi (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Habe vor ca. 2 Jahren bei meinem Hauskauf einen kleinen Teich geerbt.
Grösse ist ca. 180x60cm Tiefe 50cm.
Mölche sind ständige Bewohner. Ab und zu verirren sich ein paar __ Frösche.
Der Teich besitzt zur Zeit keine Pflanzen, keine Technik und viel Algen. 
Auf dem Gebiet Biotope bin ich blutiger Anfänger. Das Gitter dient zum Schutz meiner Kinder.

Nun meine Fragen :
1) Kann ich den Teich ohne Technik betreiben?
2) Was für Pflanzen sollten am Rand und im Teich gepflanzt werden,
    damit sich die einheimischen Tiere (Frösche, __ Molche,...) wohl fühlen?
3) Muss der Teich ab und zu gereinigt werden?
4) Welche Literatur könnt ihr über natürliche Biotope empfehlen?


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Technik.  Frösche und Mölche*

Hi "Caibi",
erst mal herzlich wilkommen im Forum der "Teichverrückten"! 
Zu Deinen Fragen: Ja, Warum, weiß nicht, weiß nicht!
Wenn der Teich wie gewünscht funktioniert, dann hast Du keinen Änderungsbedarf. Mit Pflanzen wirst Du ein wenig im Teich "gärtnern" müssen.
Ich nehme an, dass da eher langsamwachsende und wenig anspruchsvolle Arten in Frage kommen.


----------



## Steffi0710 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich ohne Technik.  Frösche und Mölche*

Hallo,

ich habe seit mind. 10 Jahren solch einen Mini-Teich und habe außer Wasser nachgefüllt und ein bißchen Pflanzen zurück stutzen nichts (!) gemacht.
Ich liebe dieses kleine Biotop sehr, immer wieder habe ich im Frühjahr Spaß wie ein Plätzchen (Worte meiner Kinder) wenn ich die ersten __ Molche sehe, Frösche hatten wir auch schon oft und __ Libellen-Larven. Toll finde ich, dass das Wasser eigentlich immer klar ist und das alles ohne Technik 

Vielleicht ist die Lage auch gut, morgens ein wenig Sonne, sonst immer Schatten - ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber ich mag dieses, wirklich 
schöne und einfache Biotop sehr !!

LG
Steffi


----------

